# Kolbenstange



## surivaly

Hola:

Me podrían ayudar con la traducción al español de lo siguiente. Es de un documento traducido al inglés, pero les faltaron algunos términos.

Kolbenstange für MDF-100 (which is a brand)

Muchas gracias!

Surivaly


----------



## dexterciyo

Biela para un MDF-100


----------



## surivaly

Gracias por tu respuesta, voy a pegar el texto original:
 

*SP-V-213/00,* Spezifikation für Verpackungsmittel "Kolbenstange für MDF-100", gültig ab 21.07.2008"

*SP-V-213/00, *Especificación para los Materiales de Embalaje “Biela para MDF-100”, válido desde el 21.07.2008

 
Les parece bien la traducción?
 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## surivaly

Hola nuevamente,

El punto trata de materiales para embalaje, por lo que me sonó muy extraño el término "biela".  Encontré esta traducción...(que la verdad no sé si sea correcta)

“Cilindro del émbolo para MDF-100” no sé qué opinen ustedes.
 
Saludos!
 
Surivaly


----------



## teatom

Mejor que cilindro seria VASTAGO ya que se trata de la varilla que empuja la junta /gasket.


----------



## surivaly

Gracias lo voy a considerar!


----------

